
How 10 Famous Technology Products Got Their Names - epi0Bauqu
http://www.cio.com/special/slideshows/famous_tech_names/index#slideshow
======
SingAlong
Wow! I didn't know about RedHat. All this while I was under the notion that it
was just a pun of words.

The biggest in the list should have read "Google - spelling mistake" (although
its SAAS)

